# Any one got work Black Friday at Santa Monica?



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

I've been getting straight month of work from uca3 prime Santa Monica. 

Usually I get blocks late the night before or through out the day for same day deliveries.

Ever since 8 pm Thursday nothing. I check the app every minute for 18 hours a day. Yes I have no life and banking $1000 a week is life.

I expected amazon would be offering blocks since today is the most popular shopping day.

I went as far as to ask flex support if my account is ok. They confirmed I'm in good standing.

So the question, any one get work from Santa Monica prime this Black Friday and was the place packed with drivers?


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Just got a block. 6 to 10. They released blocks early last night because they closed early for thanksgiving.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

I think Amazon is getting smart. They are now offering blocks with literally minutes to be at the location. I already saw people camping at the warehouse last night waiting to snag a same day block. I don't mind chilling at the warehouse becuase people there are cool and I get to use my computer with the internet free from Amazon. But I'll be damned if I be the type of person to camp out.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Camping out might be okay for some who are in the area (or doing another on-demand service) but I agree, it's not worth it for me so I need to get one with about 30 minutes to spare. Usually late blocks show up starting about 45-60 minutes before a block starts.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I haven't gotten a block in weeks there


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> I think Amazon is getting smart. They are now offering blocks with literally minutes to be at the location. I already saw people camping at the warehouse last night waiting to snag a same day block. I don't mind chilling at the warehouse becuase people there are cool and I get to use my computer with the internet free from Amazon. But I'll be damned if I be the type of person to camp out.


Hey how do you like being back at Santa Monica?


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

jade88 said:


> Hey how do you like being back at Santa Monica?


I love it! Only problem is they offer same day blocks with minutes for call times. Yesterday I was at Santa Monica promenade and they offered me blocks that I had to be there in 10 minutes.

Give me blocks that can be accepted with at least 45 minutes,


----------

